# Knif Audio : SOMA EQ (Mastering Grade Passive Tube EQ)



## muziksculp (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

Has anyone been demo-ING this yet? I watched a few videos and this seems pretty good, though I have been reasonably happy with my mastering tools lately.

What I haven't worked out yet is what kinds of sounds this is good for other than pop and the more cinematic end of orchestral.

Put another way, I'm too lazy/busy to give it a full workout right now. Please tell me what to think


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 1, 2022)

I think in 9 months time I will get this when it hits weekend-warrior status, with my $25 voucher for 15 bucks. I also think it is likely a pretty cool plugin for that price.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I think in 9 months time I will get this when it hits weekend-warrior status, with my $25 voucher for 15 bucks. I also think it is likely a pretty cool plugin for that price.


I would do that if I didn't have a $75 voucher! I don't know if that can be stacked with the generic $25 voucher, but I also get the reduced price due to other plugins I own.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Has anyone been demo-ING this yet? I watched a few videos and this seems pretty good, though I have been reasonably happy with my mastering tools lately.
> 
> What I haven't worked out yet is what kinds of sounds this is good for other than pop and the more cinematic end of orchestral.
> 
> Put another way, I'm too lazy/busy to give it a full workout right now. Please tell me what to think


Yeah. It is good but not as good as the Amek 200 eq. But they are close. So close that I started to wonder if they just didn't change the color of the GUI and rereleased the Amek as this one. Or maybe the original Knif EQ was a copy of the original AMEK 200. Or, most likely an EQ is an EQ and I can't really tell the difference past a certain point of quality.

But if I had to pick one I'd go with the Amek 200.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I think in 9 months time I will get this when it hits weekend-warrior status, with my $25 voucher for 15 bucks. I also think it is likely a pretty cool plugin for that price.




I totally agree the price will eventually come down to reality. I’ve also come to the conclusion,how many eq’s do we actually need? I have so many already. When it’s all said and done what will another eq do that can’t be achieved by the 20 or 30 other eq’s already in the arsenal?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I totally agree the price will eventually come down to reality. I’ve also come to the conclusion,how many eq’s do we actually need? I have so many already. When it’s all said and done what will another eq do that can’t be achieved by the 20 or 30 other eq’s already in the arsenal?


If you have that many high quality EQs, you probably do have enough!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 1, 2022)

I have it with the Mix and Master Bundle. Side by side with the Amek 200 - I like them both.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> If you have that many high quality EQs, you probably do have enough!




With eq’s I’ve come to the conclusion it’s more about familiarity,relating to the GUI workflow etc…….My ears are not good enough to differentiate in a mix the nuance of every eq. If i get results I’m looking for another eq isn’t going to make my horrible music any better.
I also am starting to not like overly complicated eq’s with too many choices,knobs etc……..
For me having several great eq,compressors,limiters are enough.
Reverbs and Delay’s are a different story though! There’s always room for one more! lol 😂 
Seriously I’m at the point with plugins I’m more attracted to something with character,color and personality that isn’t already covered by others. 
I like PA but I’m also leery of them or any developer that releases dozen of eq’s and this one is marketed as “Mastering Grade” how’s that determined? Shouldn’t the users determine what’s “Mastering Grade” and use the appropriate eq? For me this is more of a marketing maneuver with a new release. 
Otherwise it’s just more of the same which I already have.
Of course it’s just the opinion from my simple mind.


----------



## KEM (Feb 1, 2022)

I downloaded it but haven’t tried it out yet, but I’m sure it’s really good if the Knifonium is anything to go by


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> With eq’s I’ve come to the conclusion it’s more about familiarity,relating to the GUI workflow etc…….My ears are not good enough to differentiate in a mix the nuance of every eq. If i get results I’m looking for another eq isn’t going to make my horrible music any better.
> I also am starting to not like overly complicated eq’s with too many choices,knobs etc……..
> For me having several great eq,compressors,limiters are enough.
> Reverbs and Delay’s are a different story though! There’s always room for one more! lol 😂
> ...



I've been wondering about what marks out an EQ for mastering. The difference between surgical and character is easier to see and hear.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

KEM said:


> I downloaded it but haven’t tried it out yet, but I’m sure it’s really good if the Knifonium is anything to go by


I admit, that is a big part of the appeal. The Knifonium is a very distinctive and rewarding synth.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I admit, that is a big part of the appeal. The Knifonium is a very distinctive and rewarding synth.


That synth is incredible. But for some reason the tube modeling didn't come through on the EQ. Maybe if I pushed it. When I get back to my studio I will test it to extremes. Maybe it might be good for expressive sound design if I can get some good warm tube saturation from it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

José Herring said:


> That synth is incredible. But for some reason the tube modeling didn't come through on the EQ. Maybe if I pushed it. When I get back to my studio I will test it to extremes. Maybe it might be good for expressive sound design if I can get some good warm tube saturation from it.


Interesting. I think that maybe what they were modelling was less like that. Plus, saturation you can hear is great in a synth, but perhaps not so much in a mastering EQ? But, well, it does have the dials there for it (turn input up and output down) so it should be making some difference to the feel.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Interesting. I think that maybe what they were modelling was less like that. Plus, saturation you can hear is great in a synth, but perhaps not so much in a mastering EQ? But, well, it does have the dials there for it (turn input up and output down) so it should be making some difference to the feel.


Since I am not in my studio could you post an example for me? Take some big drums, slam it into the EQ at full settings. Crank up the lows around 60 and 100hz, turn down the mids around 500 a few db, turn up around 2k, 8k and above and boost 16k. The boost at 2k should only be 1 or 2 db

Then, take your favorite compressor and set slow attack fast release and compress at 4:1 to taste.



Post audio file If you have the time.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

Here you go. I just had to install it first to demo it. All the settings as requested. Four sets of three snare hits (the same three midi notes each time). The snare drum is from Hammers: middle C, default Ensemble.

First: No Soma.
Second: Soma with saturation engaged. All settings as requested (as close as the dials go).
Third: No Soma, delay added.
Fourth: Soma and delay.

Hammers snare drum. Soma set as you suggested. Input gain at maximum (+7) and Headroom turned down to -16 (it was Headroom, not Output Gain that needs to be turned down).

H-Comp is on the track for all hits. H-Delay is the delay on the latter hits. Sonnox Oxford Limiter (not brought into play noticeably) is on the master at a gentle setting.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

Bother. I forgot to set the compression release to fast - it's right in the middle.


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 1, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Or, most likely an EQ is an EQ and I can't really tell the difference past a certain point of quality.


I was surprised by some of Dan Worrall videos with null tests, how, apart from higher up where reaper eq cramped, the reaper eq and fabfilter eq literally nulled out. I think he was making the point that eqs are about workflow and features, not audio quality.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I was surprised by some of Dan Worrall videos with null tests, how, apart from higher up where reaper eq cramped, the reaper eq and fabfilter eq literally nulled out. I think he was making the point that eqs are about workflow and features, not audio quality.


I remember that video! I still find that easy to forget; but all the same it is features and workflow that count most. And those features, like an adjustable Q, saturation, stereo or mid-side independence, really do matter. In those terms, this gives me some things I don't have.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 1, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> I have it with the Mix and Master Bundle. Side by side with the Amek 200 - I like them both.


Good to see this focused reaction. Using Demos now, and plenty of time to sort while awaiting pricing help on either. AMEK 200 Presets are helpful starting points _ as lotsa knobs to twiddle. 🙈

Very little response /reaction to series of pleas for PA to expand Presets _ beyond Dirk's 'Let's Rock' template.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 1, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Good to see this focused reaction. Using Demos now, and plenty of time to sort while awaiting pricing help on either. AMEK 200 Presets are helpful starting points _ as lotsa knobs to twiddle. 🙈
> 
> Very little response /reaction to series of pleas for PA to expand Presets _ beyond Dirk's 'Let's Rock' template.


Both these EQs have auto listen you can turn on so when you click on a knob to adjust, it solos that knob so you can really focus on what you are aiming for. I find it invaluable for fine tuning.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Here you go. I just had to install it first to demo it. All the settings as requested. Four sets of three snare hits (the same three midi notes each time). The snare drum is from Hammers: middle C, default Ensemble.
> 
> First: No Soma.
> Second: Soma with saturation engaged. All settings as requested (as close as the dials go).
> ...



Yeah. That's got some smack and boom to it. 

Can you run the same chain real quick using the surdos or low toms?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 1, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Yeah. That's got some smack and boom to it.
> 
> Can you run the same chain real quick using the surdos or low toms?


Not now, I'm in bed! Where I shouldn't be looking at my phone...

I can do it tomorrow, though.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Not now, I'm in bed! Where I shouldn't be looking at my phone...
> 
> I can do it tomorrow, though.


Soooooooo......you up yet?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 2, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Soooooooo......you up yet?





Six groups of six hits. Each group of six: three without delay, three with delay. The same midi in each case. 

Snares without Soma, snares with
Surdos without, surdos with
Toms without, toms with

Settings as requested on H-Compressor and Soma. Gentle limiting on Master.

Now I'm going to get some coffee!


----------



## José Herring (Feb 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Six groups of six hits. Each group of six: three without delay, three with delay. The same midi in each case.
> 
> Snares without Soma, snares with
> Surdos without, surdos with
> ...



Yeah the EQ seems really good for creating that warm saturation down low and that crackle and air up high.

Thank you.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 2, 2022)

This is a quick attempt to use it in a (barely composed, mostly improvised in layers) track. The mixing and mastering may be the worst of amateurism, but I hope it shows to some extent that the EQ is doing something fairly good.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This is a quick attempt to use it in a (barely composed, mostly improvised in layers) track. The mixing and mastering may be the worst of amateurism, but I hope it shows to some extent that the EQ is doing something fairly good.



Can't wait to hear it. I am away right now but will be back later this evening 


Bee_Abney said:


> Six groups of six hits. Each group of six: three without delay, three with delay. The same midi in each case.
> 
> Snares without Soma, snares with
> Surdos without, surdos with
> ...



This was very helpful. Learned that surdos have the biggest sound and can be enhanced well with EQ saturation. They also seem to need a more gentle compression as shown by the choppy almost distorted sound which explains why I have had trouble processing them with the same tools I use for toms and kick drum ensembles. Can't wait to get back to my studio and start trying new tools on surdos.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 2, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Can't wait to hear it. I am away right now but will be back later this evening
> 
> This was very helpful. Learned that surdos have the biggest sound and can be enhanced well with EQ saturation. They also seem to need a more gentle compression as shown by the choppy almost distorted sound which explains why I have had trouble processing them with the same tools I use for toms and kick drum ensembles. Can't wait to get back to my studio and start trying new tools on surdos.


I agree. The same settings don't work for the surdos, but they have the potential to make a massive impact.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This is a quick attempt to use it in a (barely composed, mostly improvised in layers) track. The mixing and mastering may be the worst of amateurism, but I hope it shows to some extent that the EQ is doing something fairly good.



Good to hear more examples. Still open to AMEK 200 but waaay early to choose.
Will be watching for truly comparable alternatives, as well. Seasoned ears honestly struggle with subtleties, especially as high freq roll-off take its toll.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I agree. The same settings don't work for the surdos, but they have the potential to make a massive impact.


I know. They go boom boom baby!

I was actually the most impressed with the surdos-- the settings aren't right but they hold the most promise of getting musical results. They have curves and body that the EQ really enhances.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 2, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Good to hear more examples. Still open to AMEK 200 but waaay early to choose.
> Will be watching for truly comparable alternatives, as well. Seasoned ears honestly struggle with subtleties, especially due to high freq roll-off.


Amek is a really precise clean sounding tool. I was trying to use the Knif in the same way. Knif works like the Amek but if pushed hard adds a lot of harmonics so it works as an EQ and a saturator all in one. Cool!


----------



## Tralen (Feb 2, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I was surprised by some of Dan Worrall videos with null tests, how, apart from higher up where reaper eq cramped, the reaper eq and fabfilter eq literally nulled out. I think he was making the point that eqs are about workflow and features, not audio quality.


It is true, but this changes with EQs that try to emulate analog gear. They should have some very specific saturation and that shouldn't null. Dan has a video on one of the Harrison channel strips where he questions why it is nulling with un-saturated EQs.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This is a quick attempt to use it in a (barely composed, mostly improvised in layers) track. The mixing and mastering may be the worst of amateurism, but I hope it shows to some extent that the EQ is doing something fairly good.



Wow. Some blues!

Yeah I dig it. The EQ has some grime.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 2, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Wow. Some blues!
> 
> Yeah I dig it. The EQ has some grime.


Thanks. Yes, it is a character for sure.


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 3, 2022)

I am enjoying this thread although the Soma EQ isn't what intrigues me. I was unaware of Woral's EQ videos for one thing.

Earlier in this thread an EQ curve was mentioned for the drums. I noticed that same curve available on the Acustica freebie Coral Bax-ter EQ as a preset _AI All_.

By using another freebie (Bertom EQ Curve Analyzer) I am able to see what an EQ plugin is actually spitting out. 

In my case, I can hear a clear smooth sound from the Acustica Bax-ter no matter how much I boost its gain (0 distortions introduced); however, I can't see from looking at its knobs (my lack of familiarity) which EQ curve was being produced. The Bertom analyzer shows me the resultant EQ from any preset or tweaks made = super-helpful.

Maybe these freebies will save you coinage. Or not.
Others may be in the same boat (i.e., no golden ears).
Either of those two plugins could prove useful down the road.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 3, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> I am enjoying this thread although the Soma EQ isn't what intrigues me. I was unaware of Woral's EQ videos for one thing.
> 
> Earlier in this thread an EQ curve was mentioned for the drums. I noticed that same curve available on the Acustica freebie Coral Bax-ter EQ as a preset _AI All_.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks! I have the Coral Baxter - or did, on my last hard drive. But not, I think, the Bertom analyser.

I don’t have great ears, but visuals can be a distraction for me. But I should give it a go as I could learn a thing or two. Thank you.


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Great, thanks! I have the Coral Baxter - or did, on my last hard drive. But not, I think, the Bertom analyser.
> 
> I don’t have great ears, but visuals can be a distraction for me. But I should give it a go as I could learn a thing or two. Thank you.


Cool. I hope using an analyzer as a tool + my ears as #1 will avoid distractions.

EDIT:
BTW another freebie EQ to mitigate dependency on visual over simply using your ears: The Blindfold EQ from AudioThing.

Also an AB trick I recently picked up for Reaper:
1. Place 2 plugins (EQ1 + EQ2) on same track.
2. Highlight both plugins but uncheck one of them.
3. Toggle between 1 and 2 using control+b (pc). Not sure for mac users. Likely all DAWs have a similar feature.

Result: You can easily AB two plugins. Useful for training the ears; cutting through marketing hype, etc.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 3, 2022)

Have you compared against the ugly but excellent sounding BigFrEQ? I almost bought that for $99 when it came out... I admit that I think the UI is a major reason I didn't. But it does something different in terms of shapes (flat top) and can add a little saturation.


----------

